# DEL BAY RETRIEVER CLUB



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

*Del Bay Retriever Club*

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND

1,5,6,10.13,14,17,21,23,25,30,32,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,46

20 TOTAL
________
HONDA VT750


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any information on the qual?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry Jeff I tried to get some info on the Qual before we left the grounds but couldnt find out anything except that it was still running. Sorry will try again tomorrow.
________
Yamaha Y125Z History


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Derby only got one series in. Late start. All dogs got called back to 2nd series.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1ST - #44 PEACHES - O/H CRAIG STONESIFER
2ND - # 6 GRADY - O/H CHAD BAKER
3RD - #39 DASH - O/H LYNN YELTON
4TH - #30 STRIKER 0/H NEWT CROPPER
RJ - # 10 COAL O/H NELSON SILLS

JAMS - 1,5,13,17,32,46

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND

4,9,10,12,14,16,17,33,34,36,39,44,47,48,50,51,52,57

QUALIFYING RESULTS

1ST - #2 FAITH - O/H LARRY MUNDY
2ND - #36 LILY - O/H CHARLIE LESSER
3RD - #39 COOKIE - O/H KATIE GUTERMUTH
4TH - #24 CHIP - O/H LARRY MUNDY

JAMS- 4,12,17,19,20,22,29,31,33,37 - SORRY DON'T KNOW WHO GOT THE RJ

CONGRATS TO ALL THE OWNERS/HANDLERS AND GREAT DOGS THAT GOT PLACEMENTS!!!
________
JUGGALOS


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda thanks for all the posting that you do!

Congrats to all..... 

Congrats to the new FC-AFC Peaches Craig and Dana!!!

Katie G.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> 2ND - # 6 GRADY - O/H CHAD BAKER


Now you'll want to run in the first 10 at EVERY trial! :lol: 

Congrats, Chad....waydago GRADY dog!

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Chad and Grady. It was just a matter of time. Keep it up!!

Marty Bullington


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I was only there for a few hours but have posted photos from the Qual, the Amateur and the Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/delbay/ for any who are interested. There are photos of Lily, Cookie and Chip from the Qual and of Grady from the Amateur among many others.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Excellent slide show, Jeff, especially the water shots and the simulated movement with the zoom and pan controls.

An observation and a suggestion....seems like a LOT of birds came back with their heads up in the early shots, and......I'd delete the shot of the bird with the flies swarming around it on the drying rack.

Otherwise, it was all aces and well done.

kg


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Very nice slide show!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Grady and Chad!!! (See, I remembered your name after all!) and How 'bout Katie and Cookie!
Congratulations from Becky and Hoss!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you Becky and Hoss!!! It was a great Qual the Judges were GREAT & test were great.... Big congrats to Larry M & Charlie Lesser!!! Jeff your show was wonderful! Thank you very much! 

Katie & Cookie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Del Bay*

Great pictures Jeff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Thank you Becky and Hoss!!! It was a great Qual the Judges were GREAT & test were great.... Big congrats to Larry M & Charlie Lesser!!! Jeff your show was wonderful! Thank you very much!
> 
> Katie & Cookie


The funny part was that I knew I recognized you when you were running and finally figured out that I remembered you from your avatar.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to MKatie & Cookie. Well done.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats Katy and Cookie

and 

Chad and Grady


Glad to hear you've done so well,

Jeff


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any results on the derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1ST - #15 JEZE- H/MIKE OSTEEN O/LES LEVERING
2ND - #8 INDY - O/H NANCY SILLS
3RD - #17 TORQUE - H/ KRISTEN HOFFMAN O/ MARSHALL & MARK STOCKSETH

4TH - #5 BIG - H/ MIKE OSTEEN O/NAZIR ADAM
RJ - #11 SWEETS O/H NEWT CROPPER
JAMS - 18,6,2
________
HEMP


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Some Amt 

1st Charlie Hayden & Bunny that Q's Bunny for the Nat Amt!!!!!!
2nd Nancy Sills and Blue
3rd Ken Neil and Molly

Some Derby
1st Mike Osteen with Jez 

Sorry that is all that I know Congrats to all!!!

Katie G.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - #50 BUNNY O/H CHARLES HAYDEN
2ND - #47 BLUE O/H NANCY SILLS
3RD - #16 MOLLY H/KEN NEIL O/KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE
4TH - #14 CADET O/H EDWARD HAAS

RJ - #39 STRIKER O/H NEWT CROPPER
JAMS- 57,52,48, 44,17,9

CONGRATS TO ALL AND ESPECIALLY CHARLIE HAYDEN FOR QUAL BUNNY FOR THE NAT'L!!!
________
Acty


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohoo!! Congrats Katie!!! Having met you -you are in this for all the right reasons. Continued success!!

M


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Millie Welsh and Charliie Hayden on Bunny's amateur win. Bunny is trained by David Jensen.
Congratulations to all of those who placed or jammed in the other stakes.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Amateur Results*



Brenda said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS
> 
> 1ST - #50 BUNNY O/H CHARLES HAYDEN
> 2ND - #47 BLUE O/H NANCY SILLS
> ...


I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Mike and Marve for their time and effort. Great job guys!!

john


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Amateur Results*

Congratulations to Ed Haas and Cadet. This is terrific!




Brenda said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS
> 
> 1ST - #50 BUNNY O/H CHARLES HAYDEN
> 2ND - #47 BLUE O/H NANCY SILLS
> ...


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Amateur Results*



john fallon said:


> Brenda said:
> 
> 
> > AMATEUR RESULTS
> ...


It was a pleasure to judge the Amateur stake with Mike. 
Good grounds, great hospitality, and plenty of help.
Thanks to all the Del Bay members who made judging your trial a pleasant experience.
Marv Baumer


----------

